# pleas help me indentify this wood



## robert421960 (Feb 24, 2013)

it came from the desert outside san diego 
the sliced wood was a stump that was lying almost loose on the ground and had a smell similar to western red cedar
the other was just lying all over
[attachment=19067][attachment=19068][attachment=19069][attachment=19070]


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 24, 2013)

Wtf? Thats some crazy spikes its got there... id hate to run into that in the bush...


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like Ocotillo cactus at the top and possibly Desert Ironwood on the slices


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 24, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Wtf? Thats some crazy spikes its got there... id hate to run into that in the bush...



And that's not even the bad one to run into, The Jumping Cholla is 10 times worse!


----------

